# For the Gear Heads: Astronaut Aboard the ISS Shows Off NASA’s Photo Gear and the Cupola



## table1349 (Apr 13, 2016)

My wife said no.........
Astronaut Aboard the ISS Shows Off NASA's Photo Gear and the Cupola


----------

